# New mama, aggressive



## jolyvette (Jan 13, 2014)

I know that I have to somehow, someday get her out of her maternity area, to remove babies that did not make it. But, every time I even lift the lid she begins to furiously move her babies (and it doesn't seem gentle at all) to a different spot. I am terrified of being bit (she is a biter) and do have some leather gloves, but still. I managed to get one dead one out, there are two more at the moment. I am thinking I will *just give it more time, maybe she will calm down in a day or so*??? I fear that she will harm her babies if I try to even peek in at her, but just from frantically moving them about. And I don't see the removal of mama going well at ALL.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Yes, it is stressing her out. Use yogurt to lure her into a box, and wear gloves and be very quick removing dead ones and checking random milk bands. Reinstate mama and cover the cage and walk away.


----------



## jolyvette (Jan 13, 2014)

I will do that today sometime, thank you for your reply nanashi7


----------

